# (   )!!!
,       ((

   ( 46-  ).
   3-  : 52%,24%,24% ...   () ...      ( 52%)   ( 24%) 28% .    ,   .
   ,  ?            ,    (       .   ).
             ?
 .

----------

,  ,        (

----------



----------

C    . , :                 . ..,                ,    :   ,      .    .    ,    .

----------


## Egregor

> .


     .

----------

(  )
      ,     ...
         ,       ,       .   -       30000        (  ).

----------


## Egregor

> ,       ,       .


, ..     .       3- , ..    .  
    ,   .
30000 -  ... ,  ...

----------


## RBK

Egregor,      .    %   ,      10300  ( ).
  ,     ...   (    )  .   . +     ,     ....

----------


## ab2093

> , ..     .       3- , ..    .  
>     ,   .
> 30000 -  ... ,  ...


       . ,       :      ,       ... , ,    3-   ...
   -     -     (.   )    14001   ,         .    ..     ,  ""   

** 
   46-  :



> - 
>  14001


14001 -  ,  
    ,       (    ),          14- .  -   ,    ..

  14-       :

 


 9.      
...
1.4.         ,             ,     ,  ()    -  ,               ,     -  ,    .
        ,  ()    -  ,               ,     -     ,               ,          ,    ,    .
(     19.07.2009 N 205-)
(. 1.4     30.12.2008 N 312-)

 ,  ,   23.12,       31.12.2009 (  ,  ).

----------


## Egregor

> 14-       :
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  9.      
> ...
> 1.4.         ,             ,      .


 ,  , ,  .,           ..
**  ()      ** ,  - ,       
,        
1.	/    (  )
2.	   ( )
3.	         3- 
4.	     3-  (           3- ,    )
5.	     :Smilie: 

**  ????
     .5   5   ,   ,        3-      ,   . ,  1. . 5  ..,       ,      ,       ,    - ,            ,        ,     .
   ,   ,      ,                 3 . 
   . 19   ,     ,         3- ,    .

      ?            ,  -        .,       3- ,        .???

    ,           ,   煅 
: ,    ,                ,              . 

** ,  ,   ,       !
 :Big Grin:

----------

,     ,         ?

----------


## ab2093

> ,     ,         ?


   (+),  ,   ,   ...

----------

,  ,             (  ) ?  ?

----------


## ab2093

> ,  ,             (  ) ?  ?


      .      ...

----------

ab 2093:      , ,          . -, ?      ,      ,     .        ,  .   .

----------

)))

    ,  !!!
           !!!!       , ..    (      ),      (:        ,   ,  )!!!! 
          .....

:          ,   2  -    ,   ???? 

   :   ,      ,                   ,             .    , ..  3    .
   :    /   ,   ,   -     ,  14-,  :
"4.                 "

   )))))))))))))))

----------


## Egregor

> .....


  -     :Smilie: 


> :          ,   2  -    ,   ????


 


> .    , ..  3    .





> :    /   ,   ,   -     ,  14-,  :
> "4.                 "


     ....  :Smilie: 
   ,       ?      .
,      "" -,        ,        ,    -      .

----------

> .


 ,       .
 ))

----------


## Egregor

> ,       .


   ( )  ,  - .

----------


## Marina1983

> ( )  ,  - .


 , , ! . . 
   ?

----------


## Ranie

.  .

----------


## freshmaker

:yes: 


> .  .

----------

,     ()      (.)     ,     ?

----------


## freshmaker

.

----------

,            ,         .  .

----------


## ab2093

> ,     ()      (.)     ,     ?


    (    ()  3-  ()),     .      -      (. 21   ).




> ,            ,         .  .


   -    -    -  .

----------

> .  .


   - ,    ?        ?   ,       ?

----------

> -


   .            .

----------


## tatvill

,         (5050)    ,   ,         ?

----------


## Egregor

>

----------

,     (50*50),      ...     15   ?   -,   , , 14001,    ?

----------


## Leila

> -,   , , 14001,    ?


     ,   ,    14001   .



> 15   ?


     .

----------

.   . .

----------


## Leila

> .   . .


,        ,     .     , ..   ,     (   : ,   ..),   . 
     ,   .

----------


## Alexandrovna

150    .      :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 

   - ( )        ,        ,   (    )    .        .    .

              .       -,        ,       ?

      (3 )  .      ,     .        ?

  .

----------


## Law

> - ( )        ,        ,   (    )    .        .    .


  :yes: ,  



> .       -,        ,       ?


  :yes: ,    .    


> 


  .



> ,     .


 :yes: 



> ?

----------


## Alexandrovna

*Law*   !!!!   :Wow:

----------


## Leila

> ,     .


 ?      .

----------


## Egregor

> ,     .


   ,     ,     ...

----------


## Alexandrovna

? . ?



> (3 )


          (  ).

----------


## Leila

> ? . ?


  .
*Alexandrovna*,      .           .

----------


## Alexandrovna

*Leila*, .  !

----------

,     -            2 ,       ,     ?( 2 .,         )

----------


## Leila

> ,     -            2 ,       ,     ?( 2 .,         )


          .    ?  - ,      ,      .

----------

, :  :    1, ..      ,       4 -    1 ..       -    ,    ???????

----------


## Law

?

----------

> ?


   - .    7  " "

----------


## Law

.     ,    ? 
IMXO,         .

----------

> .     ,    ? 
> IMXO,         .


      100%

----------


## Law

:yes: , .

----------

!
, ,           1/2       .
    ???

----------


## Leila

> , ,           1/2       .


 ""  ,    :Smilie: 
        ,    .     14001,  ,  .
       ,   .  14001  .
**,      ...

----------

14001,        ?
    ?

----------


## Leila

> 14001,        ?


 .  .    ,  .



> ?


   ,   14001:  ;    ;   ; ,     ( ;      ; ,      ,     ;     ;            ..);  ,       ;  ,         ;        ;  ,   .
       :
   .  ,  14001.

----------

?

----------


## Leila

**,   52  54 ?      (     ) - ;    - .

----------

,          .
1.         ?
2.       "",     ( )  ?
3.   ""    100%      ?
4.       ,        ? 
 ,   ...

----------


## Leila

> 1.         ?


                .



> 2.       "",     ( )  ?


.    -  .      ,     ,        .



> 3.   ""    100%      ?


.    .     14001  .



> 4.       ,        ?


.      "  "...  :Smilie:       (    )     .

----------

> .    -  .      ,     ,        .
> 
> .      "  "...       (    )     .


    ",   
". ?

----------


## Leila

: "     ..."     .  ,    ,    0    .

----------

!          :Wow:

----------


## Leila

.     -    :Big Grin:

----------

.       .          -        ? 

   -       
1  
2   
3  ,   (  ,   )
    ?

   .    0 ( ,  ,   ,   ),            ,   ?

----------


## Leila

> -        ?


 ,  - .



> 1


 ,        ?  :Smilie:    "" ?       .



> 2


     .         . ,    -    .



> 3  ,   (  ,   )
>     ?


   ,   .



> 0 ( ,  ,   ,   ),            ,   ?


   ,     .

----------

> ,  - .
>    ,   .


            ?  ,    ,      . 

         ?  -     ?!  :Frown: 

  ?

 5 

    λ


  :     2011.
  : 
  : 
  : 
  : 
  :     2011.

:
     λ    .
- 
- 

       λ,              λ,  100%
,   ----%
 ---%

     λ: 
: 
         .

     λ          :      λ.
           .
: "" 2; "" ; "" .



 :
      λ .

  :
         ,                λ.

: 
1.	          λ. 
2.	                .

  ,    .

  ________________________/  /

  ________________________/  /

----------


## Leila

> ?  ,    ,      .


           .         .



> ?


            ,  .



> -     ?


 ?   ,    .     ,        ,           - -.



> λ,          λ,  100%


-   .



> ---%


   .    , :
  ,    : ___ .
 ,   ,     : ___ .
            : __%  .



> λ       :      λ.


   ?   :Wink: 



> :
>       λ .
> 
>   :
>        ,                λ.
> 
> :
> 1.           λ.
> 2.                 .


, , ...          .
    :    ""?     ?

----------

,  ""  ,      :Embarrassment: 
  2.  
1.     
2.   (    )     .
3.  14001       .
*
*  , ,       

 1 
    λ

.                                                                                                           2011 

     , ,         λ

:

1.	           λ       2011        2011  ,  ,    45%   ,    4 500 (  ) ,        λ  ,   .
2.	     ,      λ,                λ   100%   ,   10 000 ( ) .
3.	        .


: ___________________________________

----------


## Leila

> 2


,   - .
 :Smilie:  
,  ,               .



> 3.  14001       .


     .

----------

> ,   - .
>  
> ,  ,               .
> 
>      .


 ,  2?     ,      ?!  :Redface:

----------


## Leila

> ,  2?


          ?
 : 1, 2  5.  5-       - 0.

----------

,  .       :yes:

----------


## Leila

,    .

----------

!      14001.   . 

1.    1.2.     ,     4500,0

2.    1.1.    ,    - 4500,0 (    )  10000,0 (       +       ).

----------


## Leila

1. .
2. 10000 .

----------

100%     10 000 .,       ,    3000 .  ?

----------


## Leila

> 100%     10 000 .,       ,    3000 .


.



> ?


.

----------

?     ,    10 000

----------


## Leila

**,         ?      .

----------

,          ,    ?

----------


## Leila

.

----------


## sarakot

> .


.   = 10000

----------

,     ()      (.)     ?

----------


## Leila

*sarakot*, ,    :Embarrassment: 



> ,     ()      (.)     ?


    - .    - .

----------

*Leila, sarakot*     !   :yes:

----------

, .         ?   ,   ( 10)     (0)?

----------


## Leila

> ,   ( 10)


 .

----------


## 1138

,     ...
, 2 (  ),      3-()  100%,       -  ,     2      1 )
      -     ?
  ,   +   ,   ,          ..
  ,  ,  ,    -     ,      
    ?

----------


## Leila

*1138*,   .



> -     ?


.



> ?


 .

: 1)      .           .
2)    . ,  ,  .    .

----------

!           : 1)   (     ), 2)         1-    , 3)   -  , 4)  14001,     ,  , 5)    /     / - .

----------


## Leila

**,     ?             ?

----------


## 1138

Leila, ,   !
Leila,   ,       ,    ..

1  -          3- ,    -,  .
   1100   , . .  +  (     )
 14001 + 13001    (  )
2  -  2-  ,   - ?        .  -         ?        , ?

,     ,   !

----------


## Leila

> Leila,   ,       ,    ..


, , .     ,       .  :         - .



> 1100   , . . +  (     )


    ,     ()   .



> 2  -  2-  ,   - ?


- ,     -  .   ()  .



> -         ?


    ? ,  .



> , ?


 ,        .

----------

!
     ():  3 . 2    , 3-  .
  -  2-       ,    .
 ?   ? 
.

----------

> 2-    .


      ?      ?

----------


## freshmaker

> !
>      ():  3 . 2    , 3-  .
>   -  2-       ,    .
>  ?   ? 
> .


    3  434,  3  438    ,        ,         .

  "",   "".       ) 

   .         ()  +  + 

46-   ,      ,      ""   .   .
,    ,    .3  438  ,    ,     .   .

----------


## Alexandrovna

14001.

   ,          ( ).      ?

           (       ,     ).     ?

     ,       14001   ??

 ,     ,     ?

  !!

----------


## Leila

> ?


. ,            ,  ,  .



> (       ,     ).     ?


  .   .



> ,       14001   ??


.  .    .



> ,     ,     ?


  .

----------


## Alexandrovna

*Leila*   !!  :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> : "     ..."     .  ,    ,    0    .


 .  3    50%    25% .   50%  ,       ,   :
1.       

     ,     ? :Redface: 

    :




> 10.2.                   .       ,      ,    ,         ,          , ** ,                ,    .                 ,        .


       ?  ,        ?

2.     50%    (  ? ..   2    50%?)

3.   . 
         ,     ?      ? :Redface:

----------


## Leila

> 1.


. , .



> ,     ?


   =   ,      - .



> ?  ,        ?


 -  .   ,     :Smilie: 



> 2.     50%    (  ? ..   2    50%?)


  ,   ( 25% ).       50%.
 ,    .



> 3.   .
>          ,     ?      ?


 .

----------

,  ,       ,   ,   ..
  -,  :

   5 .   : .1, .2, .3, .4  .5.
...
.1  .2   .   ,      .
.3  .4       , , ,   .
.5(  )     .3  .4,     ,     , , ,   .

      :
*  -  -* 
 
1.   
2.    /  .3, .4 ()  .5 ()
3.  ,          
4.    14001,    .3  .4  ""  3    .   ""  6- 
5.    .1  .2     .

*  -         * 
 
1.   
2.         .3  .4
3.    .1, .2, .5     
4.  /  .3,   .4 ()   ()    
5.    14001,    .3  .4  "" 

*  -    .3  .4 * 
 
1.     ,           (   ,   ,       ,   )
2.   .5,     ,    ,        ,   .
3.  /  .3,   .4 ()  .5 ()    
4.    14001,    .3  .4  ""

     ,      .1  .2     .  ,       .    .1  .2   .

 ,      ,  ,   ,                 ?

----------


## 1

> . , .


 ,      ?   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leila

.  ,    . , ,   .

----------


## Golam

,   ,   .
3 .    .
        -    .     .
1.   ,          .
2.  2  ,       ,          (   - ?       ?)
3.          . (   -     ?) 
4.   ,          ,     2,   ,    -       - ? 
5.    ?

 !

----------


## sarakot

> ,


        ?

----------


## Golam

24. ,  

2.                                                 (),      ,  .
5.                     ,                  .

----------

,  .
    "",     "" 100%.   ""     .    1% .   ..  99,9%    " ".     ?     ?

----------


## Leila

.  14001  .

----------

, ,   ()    ()     .   ,           -,         ?      ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


     .        ,   .



> ?


.      ,      . ,       ,  -  ( ,     ).

----------

?

----------


## Leila

**, .

----------



----------


## kodochigova

! , ,   .  .

  4 ,  3 ()   20% ,  4 40% .
     ,   . ..    .
 : 1.-    4        - 3  (3     ). 2.  3         . 3.   -.,          4 . 4.-       14001. 5-   .
:
1.	   ,   ,   4   3       (  , ..     ?)   3 ,      ,      ,    ,       .   ?
2.	  -   ? ( 14001, , ,  -)     4          ?
3.	  -    ( 14001)    , ,    ?
   !

----------


## -52

,   .,     . : , 2 , 1-,      (    ).    6       ,     .  ,                ,             ,      .    :        ,    ,       -     ,    (       .3   ),      ,    ,         :        .     -   ,  ,   :    ,       .       ,      ,       ,          .   .  .     .

----------


## Egregor

> 6


   ,  - ,  - .



> :    ,


 ,      -   ,   3-    ,     .



> .  .     .


  ,     .
     ,   ,  ,        .
    -         .
        - ,       395 .

----------

> 3  434,  3  438    ,        ,         .
> 
>   "",   "".       ) 
> 
>    .         ()  +  + 
> 
> 46-   ,      ,      ""   .   .
> ,    ,    .3  438  ,    ,     .   .


,     . 
      14001      -     , 
   46-, -     14001    (   ),  -    . ,       .

----------


## sarakot

> 46-, -     14001    (   ),  -    . ,       .


  .    -.
     :- -  ( )  .

----------

> .    -.
>      :- -  ( )  .


!  ,     ,  ,     ,     ,     ?:
1.        , (         ?                  ?) 
2.         (          ?) 

 !!!!!

----------


## sarakot

**,      :
 . 14     -  
 - 
  : 1.   (  ) 3.  , 5.  "0"
   (    )
/     -    (-)
    (   /)
 /     ,  
 /          .

----------


## sarakot

> 2.         (          ?)

----------


## sarakot

> **,      :
>  . 14     -  
>  - 
>   : 1.   (  ) 3.  , 5.  "0"
>    (    )
> /     -    (-)
>     (   /)
>  /     ,  
>  /          .


:     ,   () .
    . 14  ,   ,

----------

> **,      :
>  . 14     -  
>  - 
>   : 1.   (  ) 3.  , 5.  "0"
>    (    )
> /     -    (-)
>     (   /)
>  /     ,  
>  /          .


          46-,        25  2009 . N -22-6/511@         30.12.2008 N 312-ǻ
1.   14001  , (     2- ,    100 %  ,     ,          , ,     ?  ?)  
2.           ,
3.        .

    !

----------

,            .   () .    2              .    .         ,    ?    ?

----------


## sarakot

> 3.        .


       ,   . .
( ,    ,        . 3- )

----------


## sarakot

**,   -  :
1.    
2.        .

----------

!   .     .,    .     (    ).    ...           ?   14001   ?

----------

.

----------

> ,   . .
> ( ,    ,        . 3- )


 ! , ,       ,   ?          ?    ,  !!!

----------


## Leila

> , ,       ,   ?          ?


   ,    .       .
         .

----------

> ,    .       .
>          .


Leila, , ,   ?   (   ?)   !

----------

> :     ,   () .
>     . 14  ,   ,


Sarakot,      ,        ,   ?          ,  , , ,

----------

,

----------


## Vasily_

!   -         !

 -   2  (49  51%). ,  49%   ,     .      -,     .
     14001    ,     .
           .

 :
1.     ,    ?
2.   " "   140001? -     09  2012 .
2.         ?
3.           ?
4.      ?  ?           (  ,   100%).
5.       / .    ?

----------


## sarakot

*Vasily_*, 




> 4.      ?  ?           (  ,   100%).


   ?



> 5.       / .    ?

----------


## Vasily_

> 


 .. ,   ,           ?  -...




> ?


      . "  " ...      ?       ?   ?   ?

   :
2.   " "   140001? -     09  2012 .
2.         ?
3.           ?

----------


## sarakot

> . "  "


???
   ?  ..  
 :Smilie: 




> ?






> .. ,   ,           ?  -...


  ( )  

    -

----------


## sarakot

-
   ,   ,
  ( )

----------


## Vasily_

.         ?
 ,        .. ?
 -  (  )

----------


## sarakot

> ..

----------

!  .
  7 -3            3 (4   ,   )       -     ??      ,   ?

----------


## sarakot

> 7 -3            3 (4   ,   )


 
( /  30      .  )




> ,   ?


   ,   -

----------


## Shmig

,            (14001)?  ,    (,,)?       , ?    6    7-  ,     ,    ?

----------


## Leila

> ,            (14001)?  ,    (,,)?


,  .  ,     (    ),  ,  .



> , ?    6    7-  ,     ,    ?


    ,     .    14001            .

----------


## Shmig

*Leila*, !

----------


## Shmig

*Leila*, !
      :  ,  3           ...       ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


*Shmig*, . ,     ,    .   ?   14001 (     2   2      ,    ).

----------


## Shmig

- .  ,   ,        - .
  :  14001     ,  ,  ....         ?  ?      ( ,)?

----------

